# Severing ties with Canada



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am in midst of severing my ties with Canada so I can file as non-resident. Anyone have any experience with doing this?

I have been told that it is critical that you can provide proof to the CRA of severing your ties with Canada such as letters that have been sent to cancel credit cards, bank accounts and health card. Also, that these letters have to include your overseas address. Is this true?

I am able to cancel my online bank account and credit card by phone. They do not require anything written. Also, the official form to cancel your Ontario health insurance card (change of information sheet) does not require you to fill in an address. You just have to provide name, health card number, date of birth and effective date for leaving Canada. 

So I guess my question is what is the correct way, from the CRA's point of view to sever my ties?

Many Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

trentfrog said:


> I am able to cancel my online bank account and credit card by phone. They do not require anything written.


OK, but do they require you _not_ provide a written cancellation request? Just because you have one method available (telephone) doesn't mean that you cannot use another available method (written postal mail). If the CRA prefers method #2, use that.


----------



## Rosepetal (May 20, 2013)

trentfrog said:


> So I guess my question is what is the correct way, from the CRA's point of view to sever my ties?


Key information on the following CRA link. The links to forms you might need to file are near the bottom of the page: Determining your residency status

Good luck!


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I hope you can turn over this situation asap. best wishes to you.:fingerscrossed:



trentfrog said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am in midst of severing my ties with Canada so I can file as non-resident. Anyone have any experience with doing this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

trentfrog said:


> So I guess my question is what is the correct way, from the CRA's point of view to sever my ties?


We did it 15 years ago and it was very straightforward. That is not particularly useful advice, as things may have become stricter. Also it was the one time I had my taxes done so I don't know how it was handled in detail.

We kept our bank accounts, one credit card, and RRSPs - it may not be necessary to get rid of all financial accounts. We had no property (save for some possessions jammed into a storage locker). We didn't liquidate every bureaucratic tie, we just moved and filed as non-resident. 

Beyond that I can't say anything specific. Follow the CRA guidelines and document whatever it's possible to document.


----------



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Nononymous said:


> We did it 15 years ago and it was very straightforward. That is not particularly useful advice, as things may have become stricter. Also it was the one time I had my taxes done so I don't know how it was handled in detail.
> 
> We kept our bank accounts, one credit card, and RRSPs - it may not be necessary to get rid of all financial accounts. We had no property (save for some possessions jammed into a storage locker). We didn't liquidate every bureaucratic tie, we just moved and filed as non-resident.
> 
> Beyond that I can't say anything specific. Follow the CRA guidelines and document whatever it's possible to document.


Thanks for your reply. One question, did you apply for non residency before you left or after you left?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

trentfrog said:


> Thanks for your reply. One question, did you apply for non residency before you left or after you left?


After. Definitely not before. I don't think we did anything specific until we filed taxes the following year, but it was a long time ago so I don't really remember - my sister-in-law the accountant might have filed something for us shortly after we'd left. 

In our case we wanted non-residency declared on the specific date of travel because of our complicated (but successful) plan minimize the capital gains owing on the stock options I had from the software job I'd just quit. (We left a month after the IPO but had a six-month employee lockout. Sometimes I miss the late-nineties boom.) Hence the accountant.


----------



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for all of your replies. I spoke with the CRA and they said they did not care about receiving written confirmation of severed ties just said sever what you need but don't need to provide proof.


----------

